

Ask HN: Running OS X on pc through Virtualization - Kevindish

Hi Hackers<p>I just got a new laptop from HP with a lot of power and I would then hear if anybody have had success with running OS X in WMware or Parrells?<p>I would really like to try OSX, both for fun but also for trying to learn another OS.<p>I have seen different guides on google, but many of them are very old.. :/<p>Thanks for the help, much appreciated!<p>-Kevin
======
wmf
If you want newer info you just gotta be more specific:
<http://lmgtfy.com/?q=lion+hackintosh+vm>

~~~
Kevindish
Thanks, it was really useful.

------
mikeevans
Apple only permits virtualization of OS X on Apple hardware.

~~~
Kevindish
That was also what i was thinking, but i just asked if anybody have had
success with it elsewhere? :)

I think I found a good guide her for myself.
[http://www.windows7hacker.com/index.php/2011/09/how-to-
insta...](http://www.windows7hacker.com/index.php/2011/09/how-to-install-
fully-functional-mac-os-x-lion-virtual-machine-inside-windows-7/)

